# Sno Bear Type Plow from Home Depot



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

I just thought I'd post this. If anyone is interested in the Sno Bear Type plow sold at Home Depot, they have one on clearance in the HD in Plymouth Ma for $595. I was in the store picking up bagged salt today and they brought it out on a pallet.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

PPP;681795 said:


> I just thought I'd post this. If anyone is interested in the Sno Bear Type plow sold at Home Depot, they have one on clearance in the HD in Plymouth Ma for $595. I was in the store picking up bagged salt today and they brought it out on a pallet.


fair warning to anybody who buys one this time of year they go back orderd almost a month. on getting the mounts


----------

